# Deron Williams



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you think D-Will is going take the $90 million over 5 years or millions less for 3 years. 
_O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O- _O-


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

He'll take the 90 & 5.

-Where did you get those numbers?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope he takes the 90 and 5, but I highly doubt he will. I think he will follow CP3, Lebron etc. and take the 3 with the option for the 4th. Just to make sure that the Jazz are going in the direction he wants them to before locking in long-term.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

legacy said:


> He'll take the 90 & 5.
> 
> -Where did you get those numbers?


Standard-Examiner must be true :lol: . Man the things I could do with 90 mill


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I get the feeling that Williams is in it for the long run. I may be wrong, but I could see him signing a 5 year deal. Lets hope he does! I could do a few things with $90,000,000 as well! (that's a lot of zeros)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I also think he is in it for the long run, he says all of the right things. He is a different kind of player than most NBA guys. I love the kid, however, he might take the 3 year deal. Doesn't mean he is done in 3 years.


----------



## clam midia (Jul 7, 2008)

HEy Idiot with a bow,
First time long time, anyways I happen to be working in D-Will's neighborhood right now, and let's just say, he has got some money. I agree that he is in it long term. I mean look, he's growing a beard, what is more Wasatch than that.

Anyways, love your takes,

I'm out.
Clammy


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

legacy said:


> I get the feeling that Williams is in it for the long run. I may be wrong, but I could see him signing a 5 year deal. Lets hope he does!  I could do a few things with $90,000,000 as well! (that's a lot of zeros)


There is no way he's signing the 5 year deal, even if he is in Utah for the long haul. He will take the 3 year deal with a player option on the fourth year. He will be able to get the most money over time by doing that again even if he is in it for the long haul.


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

There is supposed to be a press conference today to tell us what they deal they made is. It will be interesting to see...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Salt Lake Tribune says it's a 3 year deal with an option for a 4th year. UintaMan hit it dead on.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Locke on 1320 had a great explanation of the contract, and why the 3+1 approach. Jazz fans should not take this personally (as Utahans tend to do) as this isn't a slight on anything or anyone - it is business. Here is why:
Players in the league less than 7 years, the most they can make is 25% of the team's salary cap money. If a player is in the league 7 years or more, then that jumps to 30% of the team's salary cap money. So D-Will will be able to renegotiate his deal after the 3rd year of this contract - which is when he'll hit that 7 year mark. Hearing that makes a ton of sense to me. The Jazz will ALWAYS be able to offer him more money than any other team as long as they do it before he becomes an unrestricted free-agent - which is the incentive for players to stick with the teams that drafted them. I think D-Will is here for the long haul. I also think he can bring a championship to the Jazz. He is THAT GOOD.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

No no no! Utah is too small of a market, Salt Lake is too small of a town, terrible fan base, Jazz fans don't understand the game, Utah has never won a single championship, Utahn's are all a bunch of weird folks living in the 18th century, Utah is just a big void in the western U.S., and nothing else. Where is Utah anyway? The Jazz will never win a championship and D-will is better off playing somewhere back east and CP3 is so much better than him anyway. I think all of us jazz fans should all just has some kind of mass suicide because it is all useless and pointless! And besides, "Jazz" has nothing to do with Utah. 


This is why I stopped reading the ESPN forums.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Now the Jazz can work on baiting someone into trading for Andre.....and then cut Hart and Collins.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh please get rid of Hart & Collins!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaching ,KAching He signed 3 years option for a 4th I heard 70 mill . That man needs a new boat and a fishing buddy


----------

